# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Nsu morde

## frank_rt

*
Meine Meinung zu den NSU MORDEN.
Es kann sein das Zschäpe an den Morden nicht beteiligt war, aber nach eigenen bekunden
hat sie immer nach der Tat davon erfahren.
Also sie hatte es auf der Hand gehabt Menschenleben zu Retten. 
Das hat sie nicht getan. Deshalb finde ich Ihre Strafe richtig und nachvollziehbar.


*

----------

